# MàJ iOS 5.1 et iTunes : tous mes fichiers effacés



## David95fr (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

je viens de faire la mise a jour de mon Itunes, de mon Ipad #1 en 5.1
je veux synchro et la il me dit... attention nouvel Ipad voulez vous effacer lle contenu ?
Meuuuh non voyons alors j'annule
je vais vor ma bibliothèque...
video rien
musique rien
pdf rien... plus rien
sale fils de p$^*%¨ d'itunes de M$^ù`

je ne suis quand même pas le seul dans ce cas merde !
Tout perdu tout !!!!!!!!!!

Je suis en 10.7.3 pour info.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Vous devriez pouvoir retrouver vos données en restaurant l'ipad à partir d'une sauvegarde.


----------

